# Longbow vs Recurve



## Knee Deep (Mar 4, 2012)

I've haven't been shoot trad that long but what I have its been with a longbow. I'm looking to get a new bow but I haven't been able to shoot many different longbows and even fewer recurves. What are the reasons yall shoot longbows/recurves? what are the reasons yall like one over the other? and what are some good brands? I was thinking only about a longbow but went to BPS and shot the pse mustang recurve yesterday and it shot good.  So it got me thinking I might want to broaden my search for my perfect bow. Thanks for all opinions.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Mar 4, 2012)

I like recurve - I have a Bear Grizzly I picked up used last year, and it's really a nice bow, I just have to shoot it more.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 4, 2012)

I love longbows, but truth be known, I shoot recurves better...with better being a relative term.

Recurves seem more delicate to me, from a limb twist standpoint. Need to use a stringer to string them and where the string touches the limb belly attracts foliage like crazy.

Imo, nothing looks better than a deep cored longbow.


----------



## Killinstuff (Mar 4, 2012)

Longbow/recurve? It doesn't matter. What matters is how does it feel when you grip it.  There are longbows with deep locater grips and recurves with straight grips these days. It's all in the riser, not the limbs.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 4, 2012)

Longbow for me... everybody's different though. Shoot a lot of both and be patient, you'll know when you've got the right one.


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 4, 2012)

Get your hands on as many as you can, you will know what feels right when you shoot it.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 4, 2012)

Go to as many shoots as you can and shoot as many bows as you can and dont be in a hurry. You would be way better off buying a used bow at a shoot than anything BPS has to offer and DONT let them sell you any arrows. If i was you i would go see Big Jim he has plenty of nice new and used bows and he will get you the correct arrow for you and your set up.


----------



## Knee Deep (Mar 4, 2012)

Two words I've seen alot is reflex/deflex. Can anyone help me figure what that is? I'm hoping to make it to at least one or two shoots this year. The only reason I haven't so far is because of distance. Are there ever any around middle ga? If not I'm probably gonna try to attend one of the shoots in Elaville.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 4, 2012)

Jimmie and I getting together, and shooting in his backyard, is about as close as it gets to a shoot in middle Ga., to my knowledge.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 4, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Jimmie and I getting together, and shooting in his backyard, is about as close as it gets to a shoot in middle Ga., to my knowledge.



Nolan and I do that as well


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Mar 5, 2012)

BkBigkid said:


> Get your hands on as many as you can, you will know what feels right when you shoot it.



X2...Good Advise....I shoot both...


----------



## grayseal (Mar 5, 2012)

There are some of us living in the Dublin area and we shoot alot. If you want to go with us you are welcome. We hit almost event unless we have to work (or should I say if my friends have to work) LOL. I go to about all unless my wife has me working a dog show for the Dublin-Laurens Humane Soc., which is the case this weekend - however the others are going because they have to carry the BROWNIES for lunch and you can come to Dublin and ride with them. We are trying to get enough shooters in this area to form a club and have shoots here. Shoot me a PM for details. Scott is only an arrow fling away.


----------



## Knee Deep (Mar 5, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Nolan and I do that as well





Barry Duggan said:


> Jimmie and I getting together, and shooting in his backyard, is about as close as it gets to a shoot in middle Ga., to my knowledge.



That's the kind of shoots I've been attending. Fifteen or twenty mins a day and I have perfected the art of losing arrows and making big red welts develope on my forearm.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is a pronounced R/D longbow unstrung, and then strung.  The limbs bend back towards the shooter initially off the riser (Deflex), and then back away from the archer towards the tips (Reflex).  Some are milder than others.  The milder ones are not as fast, have a little more handshock, but are quieter.  Generally speaking, the longbows are gonna be a little quieter overall due to the lack of string slap on the limbs.  No stringer required for the longbows.  The fastest longbows are right there with the fastest recurves in the performance dept.


----------



## gtfisherman (Mar 5, 2012)

I shoot both and enjoy both. I would say though for hunting I like my longbow better.


----------



## lincobowhunter (Mar 5, 2012)

i shoot a recurve with a longow grip soooooooo im no help sorry.


----------



## Mudfeather (Mar 6, 2012)

I like Hill bows but a hybrid with a recurve handle and longbow limbs would be the next best choice. Then a modern recurve..My last choice would be a recurve built on a longbow riser... Howard Hill himself said he couldnt shoot one that way...just my opinion


----------



## Knee Deep (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for all who gave opinions either on here or by pm's. I've learned alot from yall. Still not sure what kind of bow I want but I have a little more idea what to look for. I think, if all goes as planned, my boys and me are gonna try to make the south ga shoot this weekend so we can see what it's all about. Thanks again


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 8, 2012)

if your coming from a compound background imo the easiest transition will be with a recurve bow. Then as you gain experience you can ease into a longbow of whatever type D-shape or reflex/deflex.  Your recurves will be closer to center shot and will draw a little smoother more than likely.  Just my .02 cents


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 8, 2012)

Why limit yourself to one or the other.........find a recurve and a longbow and even a selfbow or primitive bow you shoot well, then you can shoot 3 rounds on a course at least with a different bow!!!!!


----------

